# IBS-C following antibiotic use in adolescence



## ClaireyH (Aug 23, 2015)

I have been experiencing symptoms related to an abnormal gut since I was about 12/13. At around this time, I took several courses of antiobiotics for acne, including oxytetracycline, doxycycline then lymecycline. The reason for the cycling was that when one type became ineffective I would switch to another type. I suppose that in total, I was taking antibiotics from the age of 12 until the age of 14/15 every day.

The first symptom that I became acutely aware of was fatigue, extreme fatigue. I would yawn almost constantly in class (I was not dehydrated or underfed). In fact, although I was very well behaved and a good student, I got sent out a couple of times for my constant yawning as teachers thought I was trying to offend them! I remember that I felt very dull and sleepy most of the time. However, I realise that going through adolescence means hormonal changes are thrown into the mix and also social factors are relevant. I was bullied for a period of time, but ironically this was also with regard to moving slowly and looking sleepy - largely the bullying was during physical education classes.

Following the antibiotic rounds, I went on to take Roaccutane, which cleared up the skin condition in no time. I do feel that I have been left with a legacy of symtoms from the antiobiotic use though. The symptoms I have include: chronic constipation, extremely bad reaction to certain foods that result in lots of trapped gas being stuck inside me, rumbling tummy, chronic fatigue, and mood symptoms including anxiety and low mood. All of my symptoms fluctuate. IBS is such an extremely complex disorder because it is so hard to separate the factors that lead to a good day versus a bad day - and this has been going on for me for about 17 years now! I call my bad days "bad belly days".

I have a diagnosis of IBS from my GP here in the UK - not that that is of much use - IBS being a diagnosis of exclusion means that they have just heard me talk about my symptoms, given me a few self-help leaflets, asked me to keep a symptom diary and prescribed me Lactulose syrup for bad episodes of constipation. I find the Lactulose very helpful. It definitely helps draw water into the bowel and helps me have a BM every 3 days or so. without it, I have had times of between 5 and 10 days (!!?) without a BM. I always find my constipation is aggravated by being away on holiday - possibly due to priming effects? - and the 10 day occasion was during my honeymoon in California. I ended up having to take this revolting stuff called Milk of Magnesia, which tasted like sardines in mint flavoured milk and made me heave a bit to take. However, it was effective.

I have tried a number of things to help my symptoms over the years. I try to keep active and hydrated, follow a vegetarian diet and sleep well, all of which contribute to overall health. I try to manage stress. For the constipation I episodes I take the Lactulose, which really helps. I drink mint tea and have tablets for when I feel acid reflux attack. I am unsure how helpful it is to me to take fibre. I get EXTREME brainfog and fatigue when I eat a lot of cereal/bread/pasta and often do not experience any benefit from fibre. If anything it seems to just add to how bunged up I feel. I am unsure how this can be so. Stuff just seems to love to sit in my bowel!









Most recently, I have been reading about Candida, and its possible proliferation following antibiotic use. This has really caught my attention. I am now trying to research the best way to fight candida within a vegetarian diet. I am aiming to reduce dairy and wheat too. Despite how carbohydrate in big amounts seems to affect me, I feel loathe to cut down on it because I feel I am addicted to bread/pasta/cake etc. This seems to tally with what I ave read about Candida though. I have been taking an Aloe Vera drink from Holland and Barrett for the last three weeks, about three tablespoonfuls daily. I am finding that this helps? I am sure that my carb cravings have reduced since taking this. I have had uncertain benefit with regard to the trapped wind and constipation though - at times I think it helps me have a BM and my tummy feels flatter, while at others, I feel that my trapped wind is more pronounced and painful than ever. I read that I should persist with it though. Apparently. symptoms can feel even worse before they get better.

If anyone has any useful tips after having read my story, I'd love to hear from you. The main symptoms that I want and need to tackle are the consipation, the absolutely overwhelming fatigue and the carbohydrate cravings. Thanks in advance,


----------

